# Jersey Guys?????



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

A thousand Jersey guys here and not a single response. Eh, I should of figured as much. I already know what happened anyway.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Wait, I'm not a union guy, can I post here? Yup I'm sure they all have power too. :blink: Ocean breached the island into the bay in numerous spots in seaside alone. Insane amounts of water. Both piers in seaside are gone.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Vic098 said:


> Anyone around?
> Can anyone give me a real life report of the conditions at Seaside Park?


Pretty much like the rest of the jersey coast , FUBAR !


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats some messed up stuff there. Gonna be years before that gets back to any normalcy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have family- 3 different cousins homes- who fled Breezy point and have no idea if their home are there. They have had over 60+ homes burn.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't gotten an hour of sleep since early Sunday morning! Been running fire calls left and right. Trees, wires everywhere. Buildings burning down all over. Then the floods went from nothing to four+ feet in the blink of an eye.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Apparently this bridge had a house on it during the storm. Bridge is closed to do being struck by multiple houses floating by


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

crazyboy said:


> Apparently this bridge had a house on it during the storm. Bridge is closed to do being struck by multiple houses floating by


Please tell me the 2nd pictures was taken facing the opposite way!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow...just wow


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Wow...just wow


But not J-wow. Looks like this will be the last season of Jersey Shore. (Thank god). 

Too soon? Yeaaaa...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mollyhatchet29 said:


> but not j-wow. Looks like this will be the last season of jersey shore. (thank god).
> 
> Too soon? Yeaaaa...


lmao


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

backstay said:


> Please tell me the 2nd pictures was taken facing the opposite way!



I sure wish it was!


----------

